# Ice fishing boots



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Curious as to what type of boots you wear.

In '96 I bought a pair of LaCrosse Ice Kings for around $130. I thought I was buying the best cold-weather, waterproof boot available. 
Boy was I ever wrong! Damn things lasted one season, and by '97 they got wet everytime I would use them.

So: In '99 I bought a pair of all-rubber Sorels from Cabela's. Again, these cost well over $100. Guess what? Last winter they somehow started leaking.

I have spent about 10 hours on the interent and pouring through catalogs looking for a pai of good, high quality boots. I don't want anymore of this supposed high-tec crap like cambrelle, gore-tex, etc. because none of it is waterproof. And yes, I religiously treated my boots with products recommended by the manufacturers.

I have pretty much decided on a pair of Schnee Arctics. Very pricey, but they are made in a small, family owned factory in Bozeman, MT. 

Its really discouraging not being able to find boots made in America anymore. Quality seems to have been passed-over in favor of cheap labor at overseas sweat shops.


----------



## Jeff_03 (Dec 21, 2000)

I bought a pair of Rocky snow stalker extremes last year for $180. Their about as warm as the red balls I used to where when I was a kid for $40. OK, that might be a little exagerated but seriously, my toes have gotten cold in them (not enough to run me off the ice though). I don't where any cotton, I always where a wicking sock. I still think that good 'ol Mickey Mouse boots are hard to beat. The Corps issued us Mickey Mouse boots during cold weather training in Norway, that has got to say something. Too bad there so darn heavy!


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

2 Christmases ago i got a pair of ice trekkers by georgia boots they are 2000 grams of thinsilate and skrew in ice pick things they are very warm but a little heavy but if you dont walk far they are no prob.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I bought some Rocky Snow Stalker Extremes in 97 or 98. Two years ago I bought some Rocky Bear Claws (1000 gr. insul). I wear the Bear Claws when I'm going for an afternoon, the Snow Stalkers when I'm out for the whole day. EY, I'm sold on goretex, and I've never had to treat it with anything.

Mike


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

LaCrosse Icemans, my feet never get cold while ice fishing.


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

I have a pair of ice mans also. I think that I got them in 95 or 96, not positive. I wear them and a pair of cheap white cotton tube sock and my feet never get cold. I think that I paid a $100 for them at the time.


----------



## outdoorking (Jan 24, 2002)

I have had a pair of Lacrosse Icemans for 5 years now and havent had a problem yet and have many fellow outdoorsman that swear by them...maybe yours weren't taken care of? From the sounds of your message, you have had alot of problems with some nice boots. Maybe try some different ways to care for them...may make a difference and not cost you the $$$ you have spent. Good luck on your next pair


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Mr. Yooper, When you get a nice pair of boots like that you buy a can of snow seal. You rub that in untill the leather will absorb no more. Make sure you get it in all of the stitching also. Repeat at least once a year!

I have a whole case of boot water proofer from WWII. I wonder if it's still good. It looks to be!


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

I have had a pair of LaCrosse Iceman's for 15 years nows.
Bought them at the old Lakeview Tackle for 75 bucks. About 9 years ago replaced the felt liner with the liner sold for the Ice Kings. It is easier to seal the leather on the Iceman than it is to seal the fabric on the Ice King boots. I have walked in water up to the top of the tongue with no leaks yet. The tread is just about gone so I might have to replace next season.
Just my 2 cents.
Later,
HOTWIRED


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I must just have bad luck when it comes to boots. I rubbed alot of Snowseal and sprayed alot of fabric treatment onto the gortex of my Ice Kings; I kept them clean; I never dried them out near any heat source. 

They still leaked.

In 2000 I bought a $199 pair of Danner Kodiaks from Jay's in preparation for a 2001 elk hunt (I wanted to get them broke-in). I bought the spray can of waterproofing sold by Danner for these boots. I sprayed two full cans into those boots prior to this falls hunt....

....and these leak.

I honestly don't know what I'm doing wrong.

After I posted this topic, I went to a local shoe store and found one hell of a sale: Rocky Extreme Snow Stalkers are $129 and LaCrosse Snow Kings are $143.

Still trying to make-up my mind and leaning towards the Schnee boots I mentioned earlier.

Thanks for the advice and recommendations; I do appreciate it!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Are you sure it's just not your feet sweating? That can seem like they're leaking, but you'd be suprised how much your feet actually sweat. Especially if your really active in those warm boots!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Stumper jumper I have a sweating problem .you are right . I did it all, I know wear what ever is required to get to where ever I am going fishing hunting or what ever then I change socks and boots . wool or wool blend only NO cotton my feet stay warm learned the hard way in Korea, it is a pain in the a$$ but it works


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I have three pairs of Danner boots. None of them hav ever leaked (unless you get water over the top) Danner makes the best boot I've ever worn for hunting, hiking, walking, ect. They have a Gortex liner and shouldn't leak. If they do, I would send them back for a repair or a new pair. They are not cheap and Danner backs their products.


----------



## HOMESLICE (Oct 24, 2001)

I USE THE HODGEMAN HUNT PAK. THEY ARE A 17 INCH RUBBER BOOT THAT HAS A FELT LINER. YOUR FEET DO SWEAT IN THEM SO YOU HAVE TO PULL THE LINERS OUT OF THEM AND DRY THE BOOT. BUT FOR THE MONEY THEY ARE AWESOME. NEVER HAVE A PROBLEM WITH COLD FEET AS LONG AS I PUT THEM ON DRY. YOU CAN GET THEM SENT TO YOUR HOUSE FOR ABOUT 35 DOLLARS


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I don't know about the ice king, but I'm on my second pair of icemen from Lacrosse and I don't think I'll ever try anything else. If you're having trouble because of sweating go to a ski place and get a pair of the thin socks skiers wear it did wonders for a sweaty dude I work with.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Of the 3 pair of Rocky boots that I have put too many hours to list on, not one of them leaks even a teeny-weeny bit. And I wore the soles off my Bear Claw I's. If you have a problem with Rocky's leaking call the manufacturer...


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

FOR ICE FISHING, THE MICKY MOUSE BOOT. COMPLETELY WATER PROOF, INCLUDING THE INSULATION, WHICH IS FELT. YOU CAN FIND THEM ON EBAY, FOR ABOUT HALF THE PRICE OF THE ICE MAN.
WALLEY MAGNET.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Picked up a pair of Rocky Juneaus this year. They are so warm I was almost uncomfortable one day. Don't even wear them in above freezing weather. The comfort range starts at 20 degrees.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

RedBall Boundary Waters youlle never need another pair im going on 6 years now and put them thru Alot!!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Well the Mickey Mouse boots are great, but when you wear size 15 you try to by the LIGHTEST/warmest you can. My IceMans weigh about 15lbs. My old Hodgmans were even worse. I know Mickeys are on the heavy side too!


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

STUMPJUMPER,
SIZE 15. THOSE ARE BOATS, NOT BOOTS.
WALLEYE "SIZE 8" MAGNET


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Several times when ice fishing I have encountered slush and/or standing water several inches deep. Obviously I do my best to avoid constantly being in the water, but with the Ice Kings it got to the point that merely pushing the slush off to the side of your auger hole would make them leak.

Thanks for suggesting I contact Danner and send the boots for repair/replacement; I think I will. I often wore them bird hunting and would occassionally get them wet but I never stepped in water more than a few inches deep. The outer fabric soaks-up water like a sponge and shortly thereafter my feet get wet. I ain't happy, especially considering they're only 2 years old.

I have bought several pairs of supposedly 'waterproof' goretex duty boots for work. Rarely would they be exposed to snow or rain but when they would: I'd get wet feet.

I'm really bummed with the streak of bad luck I've had with the new fabrics like goretex; they just haven't worked for me.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Yeah boats is right! I can only think of two good things that come along with big feet. One of them is being able to balance very well.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

THE OTHER, WOULD BE BUILT IN SNOWSHOES??????


----------



## likes2fish (Jan 24, 2002)

I've got a pair of Sorel's that have done me well for a few years and my brother-in-law has the LaCrosse Iceman's that he really likes. 

It's seems like the Iceman's have better grip on the ice than the Sorel's.

Be careful with the Mickey Mouse boots. They are very waterproof which means very little air and you can develop foot/skin problems. This is only if you wear them alot, though.

Let's keep thinking Ice, need more Ice.


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

I have a pair of LaCrosse boots and there 6 years old and never had a problem. I apply snow seal twice a year. No leaks yet!!!
Very warm also. Ialso have a pair of old Air Force boots, bunnie boots we called them and thoes are great. I wore them in the service for 4 years in snow 3' high and there the best I have. Bennies from the Air Force.
Mike


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I've had a pair of Sorel Chamions for 15 years, and have never gotten cold. Always treat them with mink oil, 2-3 times a year. Treat all the seams, eyelets. everywhere but the rubber. Also wearing polypropylene socks helps also.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I can't stand rubber pacs. I two pair of leather 1,000 gram Thinsulate Gore Tex boots I love. Georgia boots and Red Wings. I treat them with Red Wing silicone, and they are warm and DRY.
The Red Wings are made in the USA, and are very high quality. Georgias all used to be made in the US, but the ones I have now are Chinese. ( I was shocked when I saw that on the tongue). But the Georgias were about 30% the cost of the Red Wings.


----------



## trapper jim (Feb 2, 2001)

I have tried a pair of rockys and a pair of lacross But, I always end up going back to my old pair of micky mouse boots. I have never had a problem with them. They are a little heavier then my rockys but, as long as my feet stay warm and dry I will carry a little extra weight.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Anybody have a website for LaCrosse. I've have big feet and finding a store that carries my size is a pain. Thanks.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

I also have the ice kings.......the first 2 years i was always taking the liners out to dry them after a day in the field, thinking that they leaked, which wasn't the case......now i leave the laces kinda loose and dont have as many problems.
but .....even when wet i was always quite comfortable.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Here is the website for LaCrosse:
http://www.lacrosse-outdoors.com/retail/index.html

Also check Ebay they always have lacrosse boots.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I have had many pairs of boots throught he years including 2 pairs of Ice man boots, which I still wear on occasion. In my opinion you can't beat Mickey Mouse boots. I have been wet from falling throught the ice and still my feet stay warm. I know they are heavy, but if you wear them a lot as I do your legs get used to them. I have walked 6 or 7 miles in a day of hunting or fishing with them on and I wear a size 14, believe me your legs will get stronger.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Rocky snow stalkers are a pair of inexpensive pac boots that are gortex and do a good job ! maybe not as warm as the icemans or better sorels but you can get these through sportsmans guide catolog for $49.99 and are worth every penny!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Converse sneakers.
I just turn up the heater if I get chilled


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Eastern Yooper:
I love my Hodgeman's (I think the model is Super Temp King, but I am not sure after 5 years). Rubber bottoms, leather uppers, I use snow seal, and don't have a problem. The feet do sweat though. I found that a thin pair of wicking socks, under a thin pair of wool sucks pulls all the moisture away from my foot, through the Thinsulite/felt liners, and into the foam insulation on the rubber part of the boot. If I have been fishing all day, I can literally squeeze water out of the foam, but my feet stay warm and dry.
One way to tell the difference between sweat and leaking: If it is a leak, the water will most likely be concentated around the leak (unless you are actually standing in water for any length of time). If it is sweat, the inside would be wet in a more or less uniform manner. I've pushed slush aside like you describe, with no problem. I wouldn't expect the leather uppers to be waterproof, if I was standing in water, but the rubber bottoms have been.


----------

